# Sign routing



## Paul Stroik (Apr 9, 2006)

Okay, I have been reading with great interest all of the threads on sign making, including types of routers and bases. Some great ideas out there. What I have not found (or missed) is chip collection.
Q: What do you guys have set up for keeping your area of operation clean while routing? 

I experimented with an old small B&D router. Replace base with 1/4" plex and attached hose from dc. Works ok but the speed on that small router is way to fast and burning up bits as well as scorching the wood. So now I am considering the Bosch Colt.
Q: Can the Bosch Colt be set up with for chip collection?

Paul


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

Well yes and no,,, the base (motor ) is so small you almost need to use a diff. type of base to attach the vac. port to..

Here's what I did to get around that error..

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/7607-colt-plunge-base.html


=========



Paul Stroik said:


> Okay, I have been reading with great interest all of the threads on sign making, including types of routers and bases. Some great ideas out there. What I have not found (or missed) is chip collection.
> Q: What do you guys have set up for keeping your area of operation clean while routing?
> 
> I experimented with an old small B&D router. Replace base with 1/4" plex and attached hose from dc. Works ok but the speed on that small router is way to fast and burning up bits as well as scorching the wood. So now I am considering the Bosch Colt.
> ...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Let's see now. Bob ripped off someones car, found the lo jack system, and turned that into a dust collector.
Very inventive.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

hahahahahahaha My son worked for LowJack and I said to him I want that, and he said why ,, I said I want it for a vac. pickup for a router and looked at me like I was crazy, like normal 

======



AxlMyk said:


> Let's see now. Bob ripped off someones car, found the lo jack system, and turned that into a dust collector.
> Very inventive.


----------



## Paul Stroik (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas. I do have two of the Bosch 1617evs. I'll see about converting one of those over to a dedicated sign making setup with a clear base view and chip collector.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Personally I find hoses connected to a router very restrictive. I stop routing whenever the chips mount up and suck them away with the shop vac, it takes but a few moments. As for the burnt cutters, that can only be blunt cutters or feeding too fast or a combination of the two. The speed of the router with the sort of small cutters that you would use for sign making would normally be the routers maximum.


----------



## Paul Stroik (Apr 9, 2006)

My chip collector setup was crude but what I really liked was that I could concentrate on the cutting without chips blocking my view. I was pleasantly surprised but must agree with you Harry that there are some restrictions with a hose involved.

As for the cutters (1/4" round nose) they are new out of the box. I am thinking that I was cutting to slow for the speed (mine and the routers). I began by taking a very shallow cut the first time and progressively a bit deeper till I saw what I thought looked good. The router is about 30 years old and I think the speed is around 35k rpm and because of my inexperience I was routing slowly as well. I will keep playing around until I get the setup that feels comfortable. 

Great forum here and many good ideas shared by all. I appreciate it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I think you have hit the nail on the head, too slow a feed WILL overheat the cutter and burn the wood, experience will teach you to listen to the router, the sound changes when feed is too fast and when it's too low but is like sweet music when it's just right!


----------

